# 459FPS - NONE HEATED BANDS - 7.5MM STEEL - COLD MORNING



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Heres a practice test i did this morning, in a couple of days time it is expected to be over 80 degrees here in the u.k. perfect weather for speed tests









I got 459 fps with none heated bands and 7.5mm steel, this was on a cold morning with a draw that was just short of the semi-butterfly stance,

I think the current record with none heated bands is 507fps? (correct me if i'm wrong?)

I realy believe that with a longer band set, 6mm steel, a lighter pouch and try again in 2 days time when we are "SUPPOSE" to get up to 80 degrees i can get close to 600fps with none heated bands









The longer bandset will add speed, the 6mm steel will be faster, the lighter pouch will be faster and the warm weather will make a big difference









I'm not promising anything but i can garuntee i will go a lot faster than 459fps









GAMEKEEPER JOHN


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy jesus


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks good John, go for it, when we get the good weather.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Papa G said:


> Looks good John, go for it, when we get the good weather.


i'm upto 487fps now with a 6mm steel, we havn't even got the hot weather yet


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

500 should be a walk in the park John. How did the hdpe pocket roket end up looking.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Keep it going John - can't wait to see your max!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Papa G said:


> 500 should be a walk in the park John. How did the hdpe pocket roket end up looking.


i'm still waiting on the fine sandpaper from ebay to finish it off, my chrony wont seem to measure anything over 500fps lol, i'm hitting around 490fps now, and when i realy give it some it keeps comming up error, its relay p**sing me off now cuz i know i'm getting over 500 arrgghhhhh lol


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you know if the crony as an upper limit


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep at it, John. There must be some folks not too far from you who have chronys. Perhaps you could arrange to borrow one or go shoot with somenone else. Check with a local archery club or air rifle club. I am anxious for you to have a fair test.

By the way, why not use the PFS for the test???

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Keep at it, John. There must be some folks not too far from you who have chronys. Perhaps you could arrange to borrow one or go shoot with somenone else. Check with a local archery club or air rifle club. I am anxious for you to have a fair test.
> 
> By the way, why not use the PFS for the test???
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


my chrony does go higher because i'v had 548fps out of it before with heated bands, i think its down to the lighting, if its a bright sunny day i get most readings but if its cloudy it errors, i might put it on ebay and get a better one lol


----------

